# 24" inch Fleetwing / Murray / Hiawatha tank bike



## mnt (Jul 9, 2015)

Hello everyone at Middleweight bikes section . I would like to share with you, my post from Wanted section. Maybe someone would help me find what I am looking for. 

thank you
Mariusz.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...quot-inch-Fleetwing-Murray-Hiawatha-tank-bike


----------

